# Is it really worth it - what is the big deal?



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

From what little I have found to read, it doesn't seem like this is worth the drive. 

The website bmwusa sounds a bit vague, but it sounds like half a day doing an autocross type activity with an instructor. doesn't sound too special to me. I have autocrossed off and on for decades (and can do one any weekend of the year during Daylight Savings), and done my share of track days. 

I'm doing European Delivery, so I'll have plenty of the BMW experience. But, I can't see the pull in going to SC to do something I'll be able to do in 5 minutes at a local autocross. (I'm guessing its nothing like a real driving school or open track day at a race track)

Of course, the info I have been able to find is a bit vague on what is actually done.


----------



## TCB (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's what my PCD looked like:

Driving Clinic: Road course with slalom section and cornering exercises, braking exercise with panic stops around a curve from 35, 45, and 55 mph, and skidpad exercise both with and without DTC engaged. If you've done autocross before, this part might not be as interesting to you as it was to my wife & I, but it was good to get some track time with professional instructors in a car like the one we were picking up.

Factory Tour: This was very interesting, but may be closed to the public right now. I believe they add in something like the off road course to make up if you can do the tour.

Lunch

Hot lap in M5 with our instructor: Great experience to see what a beast the M5 is and what a great driver Donnie Isley is!

Delivery: Spent about 2 hours with Willie Hammons, our delivery specialist. She showed us everything about the car, explained iDrive and the nav system, helped us pair our bluetooth phones and set up the BMW assist service.

I would recommend it to anyone. I know several other folks here with track experience have done PCD and enjoyed it just as much as I did.


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks, that helps me understand what to expect. 

Personally, I am looking forward to the delivery experience in Munich.  I don't know if I would want to do it again in SC. But the off road option could be very entertaining!!!


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

Distance you have to drive would certainly be a factor in the decision. I drove from Alabama back in March and it was definitely worth it to me. You really get treated special, not only at the PC, but also at the Greenville Marriott. The treatment we received converted my wife from Lexus to BMW.

A big selling point for me is I can order my car from anyone in the country and take delivery from the same place. The more competition for my business, the better my deal is going to be.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Heck, other than gas, drive time (that's a bonus in itself-plus what better way to break her in, right?), and any extra travel time and stay along the road trip (how often do you really ever get to drive and see our beloved country?), it's

*$Free.99!!! *


----------



## ansetou (Mar 6, 2007)

I did ED + PCD. IMO, both experiences were great. However, there is a big down side of the COMBO -- waiting for redelivery is now about 2months. I dropped mine off in munich on 9/3 and it was released at NJ on 9/26. But my PCD date was 10/26 which was the first available Friday. Just to be fair to PCD, I could have taken 10/18 (Thur) offered to me but that would mean I need to take 2 days off from work. For me the wait for ED was manageable but I guess knowing it's somewhere in states and I can't get my hands on it for 1 month was not easy to handle. The part that didn't make much sense to me was that you don't drive your car on the track at PC. so I really see no reason to having to pick up the car at PC. The choice should be left to the customer whether to flight both ways or flight one way. 

after all the above said, I was satified after I completed my PCD experience...


----------

